# Goncz light?



## nEPiC3do (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello does anyone have any Goncz flashlight? Id like to hear your input on them as i am trying to find one to put with my Claridge L9 pistol that is a Goncz design.

Pics would also be great.
Thanks


----------



## magellan (Jul 24, 2017)

Never heard of a Goncz. Where was it made?


----------



## nEPiC3do (Jul 26, 2017)

Goncz lights used to be made in America but there was alot of issues from what i hear with the company and money. The designer was John Goncz that also had a gun company in the 80's in California. Its easier to to find the Claridge pistols that are based on his design but again alot of legal issues killed that gun. John Goncz seams to have alot of bad dealings with people i wont point it all on him as i dont know all the story but i am very interested in his designs and products.
I just hope i can find one of his lights to buy as i know they are rare


----------

